# Vaca cut boating experience



## barnburner4444 (Oct 25, 2021)

Lots of variables - tid, wind , current , boat traffic, moon etc. Its very unprectiable to me. I was down there 2 weeks this year and was never bad, but been going for 10 years and as you obviously know it can be gnarly

Short answer is its prob fine...most of the time. You know your boats limits

Ive been through it many times in my Hewes bay fisher and was fine, but puckered up more than a few times and not too proud to say have turned it around.

I have never been able to correspond the tide to the current flow. It seems to have a mind of its own.

Its a haul to 7 mile on Atlantic side with any wind …No bueno ,


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

As burner stated - know your limits. If it were me and I felt uncomfortable I would head back up the gulf and tie off to one of the unused docks and walk home if I had too and come back later.

Nothing worse than having us on here post a headline about a boating incident.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I went through there in June a couple times it was no issue in my heron 16. These were low wind days though. If your using the public ramp on the Gulf side I recommend going at non peak times or expect to wait 30 minutes+ to launch.


----------



## rsm13 (May 19, 2013)

LtShinysides said:


> I went through there in June a couple times it was no issue in my heron 16. These were low wind days though. If your using the public ramp on the Gulf side I recommend going at non peak times or expect to wait 30 minutes+ to launch.


Its usually not a problem in a skiff...but you cant be timid and keep your bow up sufficiently with enough speed going against the current. Done it a thousand times in skiffs as small as a 16' Whipray. Usually stay at Seawatch and make that run to the 7 mile regularly.

The gulf side is the way to go to the 7 mile most times and is about a 20 minute run from the cut. Keep an eye on the weather...you do not want to get caught in a storm making your way back...they come up fast and it can be deceiving. Also, about halfway to the bridge on the gulf side there is a small oyster outcropping that used to have a blinking barracade perched on top. You do not want to be running too close in and not see it.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I've done it 100+ times in a Whipray with 25hp tiller and never had a concern. It's the most enjoyable place in Florida to watch people forget about rods in a rocket launcher and run them into the bridge.


----------



## rsm13 (May 19, 2013)

JRH said:


> I've done it 100+ times in a Whipray with 25hp tiller and never had a concern. It's the most enjoyable place in Florida to watch people forget about rods in a rocket launcher and run them into the bridge.


NO kidding! When I first started staying there it was wide open full throttle through the bridge until some idiot in a Fountain hit one of the bridge pilings hauling ass.


----------



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

thanks for the info. comfortable with my boating skills and always play it safe with weather. now to find the permit on fly that is the main reason for coming there !!!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Depends on conditions and time of year. I've been there days you could do it in a gheenoe and days I turned back to the ramp or just kept close to cover. Sometimes the winds in the Spring can really kick that area up NASTY. As long as conditions are reasonable should not be a problem but like always you can't predict the weather so use your judgment on site and have a back up plan just in case. We've had some fun days fishing away from weather and conditions. May not be the species you're after but still fun.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

The water under the 7 mile is much more unpredictable than Vaca. Vaca cut is mostly protected by land and/or flats. This time of year, most any cuts are doable. Assume you want to run west....that open water will be more an issue than Vaca.


----------

